# Hello from Nagaland, India



## nbhm (Jul 6, 2010)

Hello,
I am from Nagaland, North Eastern part of India, working for a Govt. organization called NAGALAND BEEKEEPING & HONEY MISSION which is actively promoting and developing beekeeping in my state for providing sustainable livelihood to the tribal poor. The honeybee species we lay emphasis upon and is being promoted for large-scale rearing is the Apis cerana and the stingless Trigona/Melipona spp. which are native to our land. 

I chanced upon this site while on a google search for something else and found it quite interesting. I am happy to be a registered member of BEESOURCE. I look forward to a rich learning experience through sharing with my ilk.


----------



## Michigan Hobby (Feb 24, 2005)

Hello nbhm

Welcome to Beesource. And good to know about your projects in Nagaland. I have friends who are from the Naga tribe on the Myanmar side of the border. I would be interested in learning more about your work. 

Welcome


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

Namaste, nbhm. Welcome.


----------



## indypartridge (Nov 18, 2004)

Hello and Welcome!

I've talked with a few South African beekeepers who kept Apis cerana, so I know a tiny bit about those, but know nothing about Trigona/Melipona. I'm looking forward to reading about your beekeeping adventures and learning more about your bees.


----------



## Shashiv777 (May 5, 2017)

Hello, I am from Bengaluru, Karnataka. I learnt about NHM. It has really done yeoman service to foster beekeeping in Nagaland. Are you still working in NHM?


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Welcome!


----------



## heaflaw (Feb 26, 2007)

welcome I would be interested in knowing more about your work and your bees.


----------

